# Be careful where you buy your scrap



## Irons (Apr 3, 2010)

Especially if it says "Pickup Only."

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/from_our_own_correspondent/8599404.stm
Scrap dealer who accidentally set off the Falklands War

Daniel Schweimler
BBC News, Buenos Aires

While Britain has been involved in a number of conflicts since the Falklands War 28 years ago, it remains Argentina's only war in more than 100 years. Its defeat - and the issue of the island's sovereignty - continues to dominate on both a national and a personal level.

Constantino Davidoff played a small but significant role in a small but significant war.

At the end of March 1982, a party of Argentine scrap metal merchants landed on the distant and inhospitable South Georgia island - 900km (600 miles) east of the Falkland Islands.

He was the owner of a company contracted to dismantle a whaling station on the British-owned island.

It was a simple business deal that promised to make him a lot of money - but ended up provoking a war and ruining his life. 

-snip-


----------



## machiavelli976 (Apr 3, 2010)

i'd like to shut down one of the russian spy satelites revolving above us and turn it into international scrap for a pleasant and dissinhibate recovery. anyone have any idea how could i do that?


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 3, 2010)

You are too late... There was whole cosmic station comming down few years ago...


----------



## machiavelli976 (Apr 3, 2010)

too bad ! it was a great oportunity to refine some gallons of forgotten Vodca


----------



## peter i (Apr 13, 2010)

I think "setting off" is overdoing it.

He was simply the "best available excuse" for starting an invasion.

... but there is reason to believe he has a "selective memory".

According to this timeline, he was not just "jumped" by the Brits.
http://www.falklands.info/history/82timeline.html
He was transported to the islands on naval vessels, and the landings were protested by the British several times before they acted militarily (with a minute force).

.... then the islands were invaded by the Argentinians, believing that the Brits would be unable to project sufficient force over such a wast distance and did not have the political will to do it. And furthermore, hoping that a glorious victory would remove the focus from the extreme domestic problems.

They were wrong. Maggie was suffering from bad polls, and in that case, there is nothing like a war to boost your image. ....end the British were extremely lucky! They came very close to defeat.

The scrap dealer was a sock puppet, and they normally suffer the most (remember where the puppeteers hand is!)

I endured this as a case study at the military academy. :mrgreen:


----------

